# Best youth shotgun



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have started my 10 year old daughter on shooting shotguns this year. I have a CZ 28 ga. over under that I have been having her shoot. She shoots it OK so long as she can rest it on something, but it still hurts her shoulder. I had her shoot my 12 ga. the other day, and she loves that, but it is still way too big for her to shoot with. I have a Browning Gold fusion semi-auto, so that soaks up alot of the recoil. Is there any particular model that anyone has found that will fit such a small petite person, yet still have light recoil? I would like to get her a 20 ga. that she will be able to keep shooting as she gets older. 

Just another note, she now has her own puppy that she is training also. She is doing a pretty good job, and it helps that we have a good puppy also. This is a son of my MHR Maggie. She will start running him in some Nahra Started tests next year, and I don't see any reason why she shouldn't finish his title if she keeps going with the training. I am really not helping her anymore than just telling her what she needs to do. I am SOOO proud of her and everything that she does.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

remington 870 yout model in 20 gage


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I agree with Ken, the 870 is the greatest shotgun on a budget ever made! I don't think anyone should say they've been a long time hunter unless you've owned at least ONE 870.

Troy


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

My 11 year old shoots a youth 870 in 20 ga. He has shot it since He was 9. It kicks harder that my 12 ga. benelli. 
Even so, He never complains about the recoil. He really loves that gun and shoots it well. It is a great gun for a kid even though it kicks a bit more than an auto.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

I started with a single shot 410 and still have it to this day. I will start my kids off with it and then move them up from there. I like it because it kicks so little but also because it disciplines you on shot selection, since you only get one crack at it. I still shoot it myself every once in a while just because it's so fun to shoot.

Larry


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Couple of options. If you can find a Remington 1100 LT-20 they tend to fit kids, then shoot the lightest loads that will make it cycle.

The other choice is get a 20 gauge O/U and shoot really light loads in it. Estate makes a 3/4 ounce 20 gauge load, essentially a 28 gauge load in a 20 guage shell. They hardly kick at all but won't cyle an auto. 

DH


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

My wife is small, and she shootcs a 20 Guage Browning Gold synthetic with a Kick-eez pad, and it is like shooting a bb gun with regular 12 guage loads. I have seen several kids and smaller women at hunt tests using the Charles Daley youth model 12 guage that they sell at Wal-Mart.


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with Ken and the boys, 870 youth model. You will really see it fit her over the next couple of years as she grows into it.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I've got to disagree with the 870. A gas operated auto is the best for recoil. Plus as soon as she starts shooting well enough to try sporting clays or skeet, a pump is a disadvantage for the doubles required for those games.

I bought my wife a Beretta 390 youth in 20 gauge. Beretta upgraded to the 391 a couple years ago but it is still the same gun with a few cosmetic changes. Love this gun. I take it for sharptails. It is a little short for me but it is a dream to carry.

The little guy in my avatar will be packing it in about 9 years. 

I would look on Guns America. I'm sure you could find a used one fairly reasonable. Most people only have these guns for 3 or 4 years and then sell them as they grow out of it.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

brian breuer said:


> I've got to disagree with the 870. A gas operated auto is the best for recoil. Plus as soon as she starts shooting well enough to try sporting clays or skeet, a pump is a disadvantage for the doubles required for those games.


The simplicity of the 870 makes it very easy to learn to take apart on the kitchen table and clean every part. A must teach part of hunting is cleaning the game and gun after. And although none of my business, I advise against a kid's first gun being a semi auto. While yout's are actually safer than adults, I learned at the hunter safety class I took this spring. I would like the chambering and firing of the second and third round to require more effort than the flexing of the index finger. Having to work the action makes the task just a little safer, I feel. And if you practice enough you can indeed hold your own with the skeet fellers. And on the occasion when you beat um it really annoys them if you do it with a pump gun.
Ken Bora


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

*Best Kid Shotgun*

I started out with a Youth Model Winchester 20 gauge pump. Very short and an easy shooter.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

*Gun*

The best youth gun for someone that is a little apprehensive on kick is the Charles Daly 20 gauge automatic. I had a Winchester pump that my older son used until he switched to a 12 ga. so I passed it down to my younger son. He hated the amount of recoil that gun threw at him. He wanted to shoot my 12 ga everyday but couldn't handle the length. I found the Charles Daly at Walmart for $299.00. He shot it for 3 years and loved it. He bought a new 12 ga last year and sold his 20 ga for $250.00


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I have the Remington 870 20ga in youth and I absolutely love it. I added a recoil pad for a little length. I don't feel much of anything when I shoot it. We've been shooting trap for the past couple weeks and I have no problem with it. Bought it for $150 used and it's in great shape. Just my opinion. 

Kourtney


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Franchi makes a 20 gauge gas-operated auto that comes with a either a youth sized or regular stock. Weighs less than the youth model 870 or 1100 and is a delight to shoot. My grandsons have grown up with them and love 'em to this day, having converted to adult stock as they grew up. 10 y/o has reinstalled youth stock this year.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

My sons (didn't have any daughters) all started with a .410. They shot it at cans. When they could, they switched to an old 20 gauge single shot that I bought. They shot the shortest shells available. They shot bandtail pigeons, grouse and the oldest got his first rooster with that gun. When they outgrew it they got an 870 in 12 guage. A single shot is a great way to start out. They are light, have few moving parts and ya need to hit what you first shoot at. HPW


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Beretta 391 Youth Model, 24" barrell, 20 ga, cut down stock


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

If you were not worried about recoil a Browning BPS youth 20 gauge should also be considered. The bottom eject works for left or right handed youth.

For an auto, I would second Ed's recommendation, a beretta. I picked up a used 20 ga. 303 for $250 and had the stock cut to fit. The 391 is an excellent choice for a new one but Berettas typically have a long length of pull so make sure you get the youth model.

The most important thing is to make sure it fits.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

An Remington 870 is hard to beat for a first gun....todays kids kind of whine about the recoil so maybe the auto is a better choice.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Beretta 391 Youth Model, 24" barrell, 20 ga, cut down stock


 
Gotta agree with this one. The problems Ken mentioned with auto vs pump and the single shot "one shot one kill" argument both get handled with the magazine cutoff or just loading the one bullet. This guy is light and quick and will promote good habits and will grow with the shooter. It will cycle the lightest loads and will shoot when it is too dirty to expect it to (don't ask how I know that). 

Great gun and one that will last a lifetime.

Now all I gotta do is figure out how to get it back from the dang kids regards

Bubba


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Bob Rehmet said:


> Franchi makes a 20 gauge gas-operated auto that comes with a either a youth sized or regular stock. Weighs less than the youth model 870 or 1100 and is a delight to shoot. My grandsons have grown up with them and love 'em to this day, having converted to adult stock as they grew up. 10 y/o has reinstalled youth stock this year.



I agree with this 100%. I am a short woman with obviously short arms. My length of pull is that of a youth. I have a 20 gauge winchester speed pump..It is nice because the pump action is a lot shorter than most. But, I don't care for the sight on the gun. However, I am going to buy the Franchi. Having small hands I find it is a lot more manageable to have a skinier forearm. The Franchi is very similar to the Benelli Montefeltro(SP) That'll be my new present this year and my 20 will be passed down to the boys who have been shooting the 20 gauge single shots..wanna talk about KICK!!! Tough kids...My hubby had me buy a Winchester superx2 12 gauge..LOL So..we went up to the woods and we were sighting in for turkeys...YEP..good ol turkey loads...OUCH! I put a 3" instead of the 3 1/2 he was shooting out of his mossberg 835 I believe..which was ported. I get up against a log and there was a ditch we had to cross about 1 foot and 1/2 away from this log...I shot and Holy SMOKES..I flew back..the gun came up and hit me in the check..rattled my brain and I almost went in the ditch..not joking..it was awful!!! I looked at him all pissed off..bugged out eyes and said I am NEVER shooting that thing ever again!!!! He said oh...you just weren't bracing yourself enough..these turkey loads will be the hotest loads you'll ever shoot and you'll be sitting up against a tree...I DON'T CARE!! Here YOU shoot it.. LMAO....He shot and ot rocked his world too..his eyes were HUGE and he was like WOW, I am so sorry..I had no idea this gun kicked so much.. Anyway...Now that I have rambled on I am getting at the fact don't skimp because it can really ruine a persons love for it all if they become scared of the recoil. Let her get her confidence. The nice thing is kids sometimes have no fear..but, they don't like the bruised cheecks later though. Oh...GUESS who got a brand new SUPER X 2??? Yep...he did..plus a 870 this August for his birthday..
BUT...
I am getting a new Franchi this year!!! Your girl will love it!! 
Good Luck and she sounds like a really good kid....


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

*Another vote for the 391*

I have to say the 391 too. 

My daughter was on a youth trap team this year. Most of the kids, many girls included, shot the 391. In talking with a gun dealer at the state trap shoot he showed us a 12 ga 391 with a shorter stock for youth. It is otherwise a regular 12 ga. You can get a full sized stock later if need. Gun fit is going to be the most important facter in shooter comfort. You can get, or reload, light loads to help with recoil. Otherwise, I'm a fan of the 870 and O/U's. But, I think the proper fit and reduced recoil of the semi-auto are best for a new shooter. As far as safety goes, they can only load one at a time if that is all YOU give them! 


Only since my daughter started shooting trap have I given more than 1 shell at a time. While she is essentially a full-grown woman at 17 I still reload light target loads, 7/8 oz @ 1100 fps. She shoots my old 870 and doesn't even notice the recoil. She's more than happy to burn through shells faster than I can reload them!

Make it fun for them and they'll be hooked for life!

Tom


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Remington 870 20 Ga. Youth Model. I also agree that safety is THE primary issue for a youth. An auto is a bad idea for a youngster, IMHO. All it takes is one mistake for somebody to die. Also, with practice, you can make follow up shots plenty fast enough for ANY kind of shooting. The single shot also has a lot of merit, being the ultimate in safety, and also teaching good first shot selection, as has already been mentioned.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Remington 870*

The Remington 870 20ga is the perfect gun for children. My youngest son started out with a Remington 870 youth model cut down by an inch. He is in the 4H shooting program and shoots trap. His score is generally around 18-22/25. He shoots really well and never complains of the recoil. He has been using this gun for 3 years and he is 13. This year we will have the inch added back to the stock as he finally grew. 

I think children should start out with a pump, they have to think about it more and it makes it safer. Also when starting out you would not want them to shut the action of a auto on there little fingers. They have some much to think about when learning gun handling that a auto just adds a little bit more danger to the situation. I also agree that its easyier for them to take apart a pump and clean it.

My children had to learn to take them apart, clean them and handle them correctly before they ever shot them. They are extremly safe and love to shoot. 

My oldest son started out with Mossberg 20GA Pump, he just moved up to a Mossberg Silver Reserve 12ga O/U he is also in the 4H shooting program and on the shooting team. Their team just competed in a NRA shoot and took 3rd against alot of adults that have been shooting for years. He is 15 he shot a Youth 20GA pump until he was 13. 

All children should be taught save gun handling even if they never plan to shoot a gun. Mine started shooting 22 rifles when they were 6. Start them out with a 22 rifle or a 20ga pump and they should do great.

Just my opinon!!!

Heather McCormack


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Another vote for the 870 express


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

If your concerned about safety, then only load 1 shell. As far as shooting a pump at skeet well good luck with that. It is hard enough starting out, why put them further back with inferior equipment? 

Gotta give the nod to the autos.


----------



## dmccarty (Jul 9, 2004)

"remington 870 yout model in 20 gage"

Oh no... I had one and it was the worst gun for recoil I have ever shot. The 870 12g is much, much better and they make a youth/ladies adapter kit for it. Lots of other good choices mentioned, and I will throw another one out there. I shoot a Traditions 12g semiauto made for ladies/youth. It has been a great gun for the last 5 years and it hunts every season. I am a very small gal (5 foot tall, 110#) and the only time I feel recoil is with 3" steel shot. It uses Beretta chokes. I tried to post up a pic but it will only let me put up a tiny image.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Look for a used Ruger Red Label in 20 gauge, they are cheaper than a new 391. I like break open guns for kids because it is easier to see if it is loaded from a distance. Sometimes you can't see the action on a pump or auto. 

If recoil is an issue there are some 3/4 ounce loads out there for the 20. Essentially a 28 gauge load in a 20 gauge. 

DH


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

A word of caution for those kids shooting a 410 single shot. That is the gun I started hunting with 35 years ago. Besides not being able to hit anything with it I dont think it is a very safe gun. The gun I have is a NEF and there are plenty of them around. A few years ago I took it out of the closet to shoot some pigeons. As I was pulling the hammer back for a shot my thumb slipped off the hammer and it fired. Fortunatly it never happened in my youth but that gun is now retired and I certainly would not let a kid with smaller and weaker hands shoot it. I dont have any other single shots so I dont know if the newer ones have a have a safety that wont allow that to happen or not but it would be worth checking on.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Have to vote for the trusty ole 870 . Just make sure it fits properly -
________
Oxygen Vaporizer


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Remington Special Field 1100 20 gauge makes a nice first gun!!




Richard


----------



## James Byrd (Sep 29, 2007)

*My recent experience*

This isn't as much opinion about the best youth shotgun as it is my actual experience this year. I tried to force things in a different direction but wound up very satisfied with the way things have worked out.

I just started my 8 year old son, Pierce, shooting a shotgun and dove hunting this year. Over the last winter and spring, I had him hoist a lot of youth size shotguns to see how he handled them. What became the determining factor for me was getting something that was not too heavy for his left arm to handle. He shoots right handed, is 4'6" tall and weighs 82 lbs. The Youth model multi shooters were all too heavy in the fore end. I had him hold them up as long as he could. I did not time it, but his left arm got tired way too fast for my liking. (Maybe, 5 to 15 seconds, depending on the shotgun, and he started wavering considerably). I have to admit I felt a little disappointment that the multi-shooters were not going to work out. (disappointment in this case is correctly spelled b-r-u-i-s-e-d e-g-o)

I got my old Ithaca Mod 66 Supersingle out that I bought when I was 11 years old for my first gun. The length of pull was 14" and obviously too long (no recoil pad, just a plastic butt plate) and it too was a little heavy in the fore end. I bought some 7/8 oz. 20 ga. loads and we went to the range and shot some trap. He got beat up pretty good. We went home and cut 2-1/2" off the stock, and installed a 1" recoil pad, http://www.lymanproducts.com/pachmayr/, Pachmayr Youth Decelarator Model #01380. He handled the gun a lot better and had much better fore end control. Back to the range, to shoot some trap. He loaded a round, called pull, fired, the clay bird broke then he looked up at me, smiled and said "That didn't kick any harder than my BB gun". It still kicks pretty good because I see his shoulder and head recoil with each shot, but his perceived recoil is minimized enough that he is now having a lot of fun shooting it and never mentions recoil. 

We went to the trap range several times in August, and it was pretty hot. He would shoot 5 shells and we would take a little break, then 5 more and another little break. He has been drilled in gun safety (with a 45 year old Daisy BB gun) since he was 4 and does a very good job. The 5 rounds and rest thing gave me a good opportunity to watch him transition from shooting to racking the gun then back to shooting in safe manner. It also seemed to keep him interested and fresh. Some of the old guys sat and watched him shoot and their first comment was always, "Your doing a great job with gun safety son, keep it up". I was surprised as he regularly broke 3 and 4 out of 5 targets, from straight behind the trap with the wobble turned off. I did notice that when we tried to stay at the line and shoot 10 or more rounds without a little break that his left arm began to tire and he started missing more. When his left arm gets tired, I notice that he begins to arch his back and shift his weight to his rear foot, it's time to go right then and not push it. As I recall, the most he has shot at the trap range in one outing is two boxes of shells. 

"Braggin part" - We went dove hunting and on opening day, he hit his first bird on the wing at about 15 yards moving about thirty miles an hour. I was trying to get the word "wait" out as the bird was too close. I did not speak in time, and he took the head clean off and did not put a hole in the eatin' part. We have gone every weekend until today, and he has shot 2 to 4 birds each time. We are both having fun, he is very happy and safe with the gun and enjoying success. He has already commented that I kill more birds because I have more chances with my pump shotgun. Now his appetite is whetted to move to a more-than-one-shooter so we have another "new gun experience" to look forward to. 

Long story I guess, but it is my actual experience. My opinion based on this experience, is 

1) Be sure the gun has a LOP that will let the child mount it properly and light enough for the young'un to hold it up, as if pointing at a bird, for 20 seconds or longer. This obviously has a lot to do with the size of the child and the weight distribution of the gun. 

2) Put a high quality very soft recoil pad on the gun. (I paid $50 for the Ithaca in 1968, and $30 for a recoil pad in 2007) It is worth every penny when you see the difference in your childs reaction to the recoil.

3) Get light loads to reduce recoil. (Pierce has had no problem breaking clays or killing dove with AA TARGET LOAD 20 ga., 2-3/4", 2-1/2 DR.EQ., 7/8 oz., #8's or #9's. The gun has a modified choke and has worked well on dove at 35 to 40 yards.)

4) Take them too the trap range or get a clay bird launcher and let them shoot at their own pace. Have them take a break before they appear to be tiring. Give encouragement, congratulations and safety commentary only, no shooting advice unless you are an expert shooting instructor. They will figure out lead and timing on their own, it's amazing, and will enjoy it much more that way in my opinion. shock: My wife was kind enough to explain this in detail when she started shooting with me )

5) I had my head set on getting a youth multi shooter in 12 or 20 ga. and shooting light rounds. However, after this experience, I really feel the single shot has been the best thing for both of us. 

I don't want to preach to anyone about Safety, simply offer my personal veiwpoint. With the break open action, it is very easy for me to see from a distance if the gun has been made safe. I have stayed within arms reach of my son at the range and on these first few hunts. When I let him go pick up a downed bird, I follow close behind. As I get moreconfidence in his continuing Gun Safety, I am sure I will let him begin to get a little farther away from me. If, for any reason, I have to tell him from a distance to make his gun safe, I know I will be able to see the action broke open. My pride wants to say he would be safe with any gun, but my common sense says I need to take every pre-caution I can and the single shot is one of those pre-cautions for me.

Good luck, searching for the right gun is fun, and watching them have fun with it is even funnerer-er.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

10 gauge auto, jes kiddin.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DH said:


> Look for a used Ruger Red Label in 20 gauge,


Being the proud owner of both a Red Label 20 ga. and a Beretta 20 ga. 391 I can attest that there is no comparison of weight or recoil, the Beretta is lighter and has less recoil, my beloved 20 ga. Red Label has the same recoil as my 12 ga. Beretta 391


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Remington 870. Good all around gun.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't disagree with that with standard loads Ed, that's why I suggested lighter loads. But I'm a gun and ammo geek and not everyone wants to fool with mail order ammo.
DH


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

My opinion!

20 gauge guns are OK. The problem I see with them is that the 20 by nature is a higher pressure load. Most FACTORY loads ,, and I'm talkin Target loads, run in the 8500-10500LUP range! Thats just as much, if not more than a 12 guage Factory target in the same load.
Put that shell in a LIGHT 20 guage,, and a youth is gonna be effected by recoil. Like ED said, Not so bad in an auto!,,but in a light field gun,,they'll pound ya!

I re-load. I shoot a vintage SXS that needs to have a lower pressure load.
I can re-load shells that only run in the 4000 psi range. They have 3/4 to 7/8 ounces of shot! Great for teaching, and my old sorry arse at the range! Those shells in a 7lb gun,,even though its a 12 guage is just a joy to shoot! If I up the pressur a bit, I can get them to cycle in my 391 12 guage,, and ya dont feel recoil at all!!!

I think Wichester has a Light target load specifically for young shooters in 12 guage. Its a tartget load however.

*ED!!!!!! What dog is that in your Avatar????*


Gooser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> *ED!!!!!! What dog is that in your Avatar????*r


that's my baby boy Chef 

Trumarc's Chef Boy R. D.

dob 5/24/06


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

That dog is the spittin image of my dog Bailey, a Chubby daughter!!

I thought it might be Chubby!


Good lookin Dog!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Shoot!!

I forgots!!

She's MY avatar now!!

Gooser


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Richard Finch said:


> Remington Special Field 1100 20 gauge makes a nice first gun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they still producing this gun? I looked on their website and could not find it My 9 year old son shot over a 100 rounds from one yesterday. It was a friends first gun and I think it will make a good gun for my son,especially if I can get the English stock.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

My first gun at the age of 11 was am Ithaca 37 in 20 ga. I shot thousands of rounds through that and strongly encourage anyone to have child learn a pump gun for the discipline of making the first shot count and the coordination. 

My small-framed, 13 y/o nephew has shot the Remington 870 20 ga. like a champ since he was 11. Last summer he said he felt it wasn't fair to compare our shooting when I was shooting a "12 ga. cannon", so I bought a used Benelli M2 in 20 ga. and carried that all last fall instead. 

The M2 is the softest shooting gun I've ever handled and is an absolute joy to hunt with. The prior owner had the stock cut down an inch for his daughter, but had it done so the extra inch could be put back in for an adult or larger youth. What a great option. 

Even when I wasn't hunting with Ben this fall, I started taking the M2 with me to hunt roosters, ducks and even geese. It was phenomenal what you can do with a 3" load of 5 shot and an extended choke tube these days. It killed geese just as dead as any 12 ga. I can remember. I can't really say there's any reason a youth starting out today can't shoot a 20 ga. with 3" shells at just about anything for as long as they want. 

If Ben is still as ethusiastic and keeps improving, he might earn the M2 as a 16th or 18th birthday present if i can bear to part with it. 

I cherish my experience shooting a pump gun for the first 6-8 years before I ever got to shoot an auto. 

T


----------



## Henlee (Feb 10, 2013)

Just went threw this with my son. Stay away from .410. It is hard to shoot and does not promote success. If your child is having problems with the 28g then it is a bad time to move up to a 20g. I would look for loads that have less oz. of bbs. It will greatly reduce felt recoil. You can also add weight to the stock, that will also reduce felt recoil, after that have the barrel ported. My rule for 20g is for the child to be 80lbs. Automatics spread out the time that it takes for recoil to hit, thus reducing felt recoil. Most of the single shot shotguns are not very good. They are light and increase the amount of felt recoil. When your child is 80lbs you can switch to a pump if you like the 870 is good and the mossberg is good. I feel the mossberg is the better value. Getting an automatic is perferable, any of the 3B's would be fine.


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

Shawn White said:


> Are they still producing this gun? I looked on their website and could not find it My 9 year old son shot over a 100 rounds from one yesterday. It was a friends first gun and I think it will make a good gun for my son,especially if I can get the English stock.


I am not sure if they still make the youth model in the 1100.
I think they only made that English stock version one year. I still see a few around used, most are in the $450-500 range.


Here is my opinion on the youth guns. I have a son that started coming with me when he was 5 now 17, and now have a 10yr old daughter also. 
I had a NEF 20 ga kicked like a mule but he still shot it. I am a Remington guy but the salesman at Scheels talked me into a Winchester because the forarm is mounted further back on the pump. It is so much easier for them to hold and to pump. I did buy my son a traditions als 2100, semi auto youth models in both 20 and 12 which he shot for a few years but he always went back to the win. 1300. I also finally found a NEF 28ga. which too 3 years of looking onliine. My daughter shot it twice last year and that was enough. I think it kicks more than the 20 ga though. This year I will have her shoot the 1300. 

I think the kids are better off with a pump vs a semi just for safety and not multiple shots going off. I do really like the 1100 and the Franchi youth models though if you are set on a semi.

I just went to the Remington website and saw they make the 11-87 in a compact model and also the 870 but they have a 870 compact Jr. which has a 12" lop and a 20" barrel. That might be a good option for someone. The only problem with that one is a kid will outgrow it fast.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

After I posted last night I seen where Remington seems to be going to the dark side on the political stage ,I will investgate this further and if that is the case ,I will not support any of their products.

I did some more research last night .I have had a Winchester SX3 12 ga for several years and it has never let me down and has been my favorite gun I've owned to date. I found this 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Winc...uth+shotguns&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products. 

I believe I will look into this further. I need to find someone local to get a true measurement to fit my son. When he out grows it it will go to my daughter. As far as the pump vs. semi safety aspect ,thru all the rounds he shot this weekend he was only allowed to load 1 shell each time, and could only load it while on the line. It will remain that way for several years for safety and also mental awarness that the ist shot is the one that counts.

I've owned and still due own several Mossbergs and the best explanation I have of them are " they kill on 1 end and cripple on the other " hardest kicking gun I've ever seen.


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had a few different ones for my 10yo, and the Weatherby SA-08 20g has been our best bet.
http://www.weatherby.com/product/shotguns/sa_08/sa08_sytheticyouth

We tried the following - 
1. Remington 1100 20g - cut down an inch, kinda heavy, not weighted very well.
2. Remington 870 Youth 20g Pump - great size, ok weight, but kicks like a bronco.
3. Tristar 20 gauge - ( from Academy). Great little gun, super light easy to handle, but would not eject 20g 2-3/4 steel shot for some reason - which worried me.
4. Weatherby SA-08 youth 20g - super light (one of, if not the lightest of all brands), very little kick - all good so far .


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone know how to properly measure /fit a gun ? ....I've always been ,if it fits and I can hit, I''l take it .Looking for info on how to properly fit my son so I know what measurements will be in his range .


----------



## LMB (Jun 29, 2012)

My Brother started his twin daughters at age 11 with the Mossberg 500 Bantam combo. http://www.mossberg.com/product/shotguns-pump-action-500-bantam-combo/54188. while not the finest gun ever made but it is good quality and value. It comes with 2 beads on the vent rib, 3 choke tubes, and a slug barrel. It also comes with a certificate to upgrade to an adult sized stock when needed. The bluing is surprisingly nice, it is your typical economy hardwood stock. He put a kick ease pad on them, to reduce recoil. We hand loaded light loads until they were used to shooting them. Last spring each girl harvested a wild turkey with them. Over the summer they were averaging 18 and 19 in a youth trap league with them. Last fall they each dropped their first roosters with them. Not bad for a pair of 13 year olds. If you do not need the slug barrel they have other models without. If you want more flexibility; the synthetic stocked models have a spacer under the pad for an even shorter LOP plus the certificate for the adult stock, a kid can really grow into it. Light loads and a proper fitting gun goes a very long way.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

I like my semi-autos, I wish I could budget in a Benelli montifeltro 20 gauge into my collection but hasn't happened yet. A friend of mine has one it has hardly any recoil and is very light to carry. You could have a gunsmith shorten stock if needed.
I think it would be a dream gun for your little girl.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

uplandbird said:


> I like my semi-autos, I wish I could budget in a Benelli montifeltro 20 gauge into my collection but hasn't happened yet. A friend of mine has one it has hardly any recoil and is very light to carry. You could have a gunsmith shorten stock if needed.
> I think it would be a dream gun for your little girl.


I have one and they do recoil pretty good on the heavier 3" duck loads. Having said that, my Monte 20 ga will be the last gun they pry from my cold dead fingers. I absolutely love mine.

My 9 year old son who is average to above average in size, shoots a Tri-Star 20 gauge youth semi-auto. Pluses are uses Benelli choke tubes and customer service seems really good. Minuses are really stiff bolt release and no barrel length options. I would like to find him a bit longer barrel for trap shooting. I did end up having the bolt release gun-smithed, it was so stiff he could not release the bolt. 

Decent gun for the money, I would buy another. the gas operated semi-auto is the way to go for a beginner. Don't buy into the "I had a single shot as my first gun, that's all he/she needs..." mumbo jumbo! If you want your son/daughter to develop a passion for shooting, make sure you are setting them up with something that does not beat them up every time they shoot.

Two weeks ago he shot his first 3 rounds of trap (75 shots) without flinching. On only his third round shooting trap on an official range, he hit 9 out of 25. And that is with clay's going all angles, and he shot all 5 positions. I think that's pretty good.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Spartazoo, I do admit I've never shot anything bigger then 2 3/4 through the montifeltro. Thanks for letting him know 3 inch has got some bite on the shoulder!


----------



## SDRooster1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think either a Remington 870 or Benelli Nova would be your best option. Depending on how big the new hunter is.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

First hand experience. Get a youth model for sure. Hated the Remington 1100, kicked hard and had trouble loading it at times. My favorite is my Franchi 20 ga youth model, not a bad kick and user friendly. Great for children and small women.


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

I have two girls and a wife that I have been teaching to shoot. My opinion and experience with my girls. Stay far away from the 870 youth, I had it, wife used it, got rid of it. She took my beretta al390 12g because it kicked way less than the 870 youth 20g. I just bought my 11 yr old girl a remington 1187 20 g youth and it is a nice gun. It has stock extensions to adjust as she grows and does not kick nearly as much as the 870. Little pricer at $600 than the 870, but you wont ruin your kids experience and it is way less expensive than beretta 20 g youth at $1300, which would have been my next choice. You have to keep it clean it is not as bullet proof as the 870 or beretta it will jam when it gets dirty, but hey just keep it clean.


----------



## bockja (Mar 7, 2013)

Though it is quite a bit more expensive than the options others are recommending, I really like the Benelli Montefeltro in 20 ga. They currently have a combo package that comes with two stocks; a youth size and a full size so it will fit them as they grow up. Gun is incredibly light which makes it easier for them to hold and carry all day as well as being pretty soft shooting.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Remington 20ga 870 is the way to go. And if you want to be dad of the year. Here's a hint my daughter shoots an 870, 20 ga youth model that is pink camo.

WOW I can't believe some of the advice on here about giving a child a gas operated autoloader shotgun. 
That's very dangerous. A pump shotgun makes the shooter settle in and make every shot count. While an automatic in the hands of someone just leaning to shot is dangerous most non experinced shooters will just let the lead fly. Trying to get that magic shot off. That's just my opinion but what do I know.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

as far as simplicity goes a Rem 870 is great as well as a Benelli Nova but for recoil and a long lasting shotgun I would have to say a Winchester SX3 20g I have been through the mill trying to find a shotgun that doesnt kick but will knock down a wild pheasant for my wife and I finally found it - My wife has a bad shoulder from a car accident and cant handle the kick of most shotguns. I can shoot it one handed and it cycles through skeet rounds with no issue even in cold weather. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Golden Boy said:


> Remington 20ga 870 is the way to go. And if you want to be dad of the year. Here's a hint my daughter shoots an 870, 20 ga youth model that is pink camo.
> 
> WOW I can't believe some of the advice on here about giving a child a gas operated autoloader shotgun.
> That's very dangerous. A pump shotgun makes the shooter settle in and make every shot count. While an automatic in the hands of someone just leaning to shot is dangerous most non experinced shooters will just let the lead fly. Trying to get that magic shot off. That's just my opinion but what do I know.



WOW I can't believe your inability to think through this topic. You assume people that get their kids semi-auto's are giving them unlimited ammo and letting them load up. A lot of people forget, in their rush to judgement, that a semi-auto makes a great single shot! The bolt even stays open waiting for the next one, making it easier. It is obvious you have never spent anytime with youth shotgun instruction, yet pass judgement. 

870's and the Montefeltro's are going to kick more than a gas operated semi-auto. I have both. Monte's are inertia not gas. There is a difference. If you are starting your kids at 12 or 13 fine, no problem. If you are starting them at 8 or 9, big difference - go gas operated. You want them to want to do it again, not be afraid to do it again.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Even with a pump my son only gets one shell at a time, until I believe he is ready. Same with the semi-auto. It helps with recoil and helps keep his head down on the gun.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

I picked up a 12 ga young adult? Model 870 on sale at cabelas last year. It will also serve as my wife's hunt test gun.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Spartazoo said:


> WOW I can't believe your inability to think through this topic. You assume people that get their kids semi-auto's are giving them unlimited ammo and letting them load up. A lot of people forget, in their rush to judgement, that a semi-auto makes a great single shot! The bolt even stays open waiting for the next one, making it easier. It is obvious you have never spent anytime with youth shotgun instruction, yet pass judgement.
> 
> 870's and the Montefeltro's are going to kick more than a gas operated semi-auto. I have both. Monte's are inertia not gas. There is a difference. If you are starting your kids at 12 or 13 fine, no problem. If you are starting them at 8 or 9, big difference - go gas operated. You want them to want to do it again, not be afraid to do it again.


 I have a lot of experience with children and adults in shotgun instruction. And I wouldn't nor would I advise someone I don't know to buy their child a semi-automatic shotgun. A lot of people don't have the common sense or restrain to only give their child one shell to fire if it will carry 3 shells load it up is most mind sets. I also don't recommend it for first time adult shooters. 
If recoil is the concern they need to use a lighter shot load. Like a 2 and 3/4 inch #7 or 7and 1/2 load.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Golden Boy said:


> I have a lot of experience with children and adults in shotgun instruction. And I wouldn't nor would I advise someone I don't know to buy their child a semi-automatic shotgun. A lot of people don't have the common sense or restrain to only give their child one shell to fire if it will carry 3 shells load it up is most mind sets. I also don't recommend it for first time adult shooters.
> If recoil is the concern they need to use a lighter shot load. Like a 2 and 3/4 inch #7 or 7and 1/2 load.



Well I guess we will agree to disagree. Even the lighter loads cause recoil.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Spartazoo said:


> Well I guess we will agree to disagree. Even the lighter loads cause recoil.


You'll get that sometimes.


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

Golden Boy said:


> I have a lot of experience with children and adults in shotgun instruction. And I wouldn't nor would I advise someone I don't know to buy their child a semi-automatic shotgun. A lot of people don't have the common sense or restrain to only give their child one shell to fire if it will carry 3 shells load it up is most mind sets. I also don't recommend it for first time adult shooters.
> If recoil is the concern they need to use a lighter shot load. Like a 2 and 3/4 inch #7 or 7and 1/2 load.


If a parent does not have the common sense to only give the child one shell to shoot in their semi-auto shotgun, then that'd certainly be a problem and he too should not allow the child to shoot a pump for that matter. no questions asked, a semi-auto 20g is far and away a more pleasant experience for a child. My 9yo wanted absolutely positively nothing to do with hunting, shooting, etc after he shot a Mossberg pump and Remington 870 pump yth 20g. I begged and pleaded with him to try the neighbors borrowed Tristar Youth 20g semi auto...and he was hooked. Except for it not ejecting consistently, the semi-auto will increase the chances of a kid enjoying it and wanting/asking to go back. The SA's are $200-$300 more than the Remington 870 pumps, but well worth it. Go with the Remington 1187 Youth SA 20g, or Weatherby SA-08 Youth 20g. The kick with the Weatherby SA-08 with light load gas option, with target loads has little more than a "bump" on the shoulder.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

jpws said:


> If a parent does not have the common sense to only give the child one shell to shoot in their semi-auto shotgun, then that'd certainly be a problem and he too should not allow the child to shoot a pump for that matter. no questions asked, a semi-auto 20g is far and away a more pleasant experience for a child. My 9yo wanted absolutely positively nothing to do with hunting, shooting, etc after he shot a Mossberg pump and Remington 870 pump yth 20g. I begged and pleaded with him to try the neighbors borrowed Tristar Youth 20g semi auto...and he was hooked. Except for it not ejecting consistently, the semi-auto will increase the chances of a kid enjoying it and wanting/asking to go back. The SA's are $200-$300 more than the Remington 870 pumps, but well worth it. Go with the Remington 1187 Youth SA 20g, or Weatherby SA-08 Youth 20g. The kick with the Weatherby SA-08 with light load gas option, with target loads has little more than a "bump" on the shoulder.


Exactly! Especially the part about kids not wanting anything to do with shooting after experiencing single shot or pump guns.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm waiting on a price from a friend who owns a small local gun store for the Weatherby SA-08 Youth 20g.

GoldenBoy ,I agree with what you say ,about the fact that it takes common sense to not load several rounds in a semi auto for youth. We shot Saturday and between a 4/10 O/U and 20 gauge semi he shot somewhere around 80+ rounds and he caried 1 shell to the line each time and didnt load it until he was in place to shoot,with me standing directly behind him with more shells.

In this case we're not talking about city folk who just decide they wanted to be hunters/shooters due to watching Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

As a child my dad got me a Remington 870, 20 ga pump, it kicks like a mule, I still have it, even with a fitted stock, it still kicks like a mule, way harder than my 391 12 ga, which is the best gun I've ever owned, because it FITS. The girls and I have Ladies Wed night shooting, we all use that gun. Do yourself a favor buy your daughter a semi-auto, and get the stock cut down to fit her now, then replace the stock later as she grows. Semi-Autos have significantly less kick, most are designed so the gas from the shot is used to eject the shell not to smack you in the face-shoulder. Also get a good pad, I have a Kickeze. Buy 1 oz #8 2 3/4 upland or 2 3/4 3-4 duck lighter loads, I've never had any issue killing anything with the lighter stuff. I've brought down geese stone cold dead with Kent Fast steel 2 3/4 #3. No-one likes to shoot when they get beat-up, women and girls get beat up with practically any gun even youth models, the stocks are not designed for them. Women hold a gun differently, there is practically NO pocket in the shoulder to hold the gun. A stock must be adjusted so they can shoot comfortably, that being Length, stock thickness, the comb by the cheek. You got to love that cheek-jawbone bruise, I know it sure made me want to continue to shooting, having to cover a blacken cheek and fighting jaw pain for 3-4 days after shooting my pump .


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Its for my son  (which doesnt really matter),he was awfully proud of the bruises on this arm the next day (where he didnt get shouldered good) but that just the way boys are I guess.

He was REAL proud of his black eye he got last year from being "scope bit" from his 243 deer rifle when we where sighting in, but he learned what not to do.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess I'm a bad parent,I got my son a Tristar youth 20ga auto for his 10th birthday last year and let him load 3 eveytime we shot it.We spent the summer shooting clays and he could only shoot one at a time.During hunting season...give 'em 3 buddy if they are in range! AND...he's shot single shot 410 the previous two years and gun safety has been preached to him from day one. Safety,safety,safety. We've hunted in three states with some groups of grown men and I've had several people comment on how safe and how well he handled himself. Thats my hunting buddy in my avatar.
The Tristar has been great by the way,I highly recommend them. We shot 3 cases of lead target loads and about 1 1/2 cases of steel last year and I can think of only one jam.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

grnhd said:


> I guess I'm a bad parent


 Welcome to the club... we meet on Wednesdays at 6:30, bring your semi-auto. ;-)


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Shawn White said:


> Its for my son  (which doesnt really matter),he was awfully proud of the bruises on this arm the next day (where he didnt get shouldered good) but that just the way boys are I guess.
> 
> He was REAL proud of his black eye he got last year from being "scope bit" from his 243 deer rifle when we where sighting in, but he learned what not to do.


BOYS . Sorry about that didn't see where the thread morphed in 2, but for shotgun fitting, I went out with an instructor, who knew how to measure different aspects of the gun, they took the take a bit off here, try it take a bit of there try it. Ended up with a nice fit. Made the mistake with one gun of just taking it to a gun-shop, where they supposedly measured and cut it. Cut it an inch too short, a very jagged and messed up the cut. Never again, be sure to find someone who actually know what they're doing, for a boy you'll probably just need length.


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a Remington 1100 Special Field in 20 ga, with english stock. It is an excellent shotgun for a youth, or a woman, or when I get tired of dragging my 870 around. I bought it in 1995 or '96 to teach my then 13 year old step daughter how to shoot. She did well with it. It is a very easy to swing, light recoil shotgun. Chambered for 3", it eats 2 3/4 dove loads and 3" magnums without fail. I shot it this past season during our annual pilgrimage to South Dakota to pheasant hunt, it drops ditch parrots stone cold just as well as my 870. I love this little shotgun, and it would be a great shotgun for a youth just starting out. And, it just might be the shotgun you reach for when dove season rolls around...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

This is the gun I decided on. 

http://www.weatherby.com/product/shotguns/sa_08/sa08_sytheticyouth


Ordered it yesterday. You might be a ******* if you are planning a 10 year olds birthday party at a shooting range!.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Good choice on the semi-auto. My 9 year old can shoot 4 rounds of trap and leave wanting more with his Tri-Star youth 20ga. That simply wouldn't be the same result if he had a single shot or pump gun.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

He was completely surprised when I handed it to him. First his mommy handed him 2 boxes of 20 ga. shells (he has been shooting grandpa's 4/10 ) ,he said these are 20 ga shells ,they wont fit in my gun mom . Then I handed him his new gun and he was all smiles. Today were guna head to the farm and shoot some clays.


----------

